# lower grill



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

ok... the RS model has the up turned lower grill as seen above in the lovely cruze talk banner. the ECO has the down turned lower grill (also seen above). Does anyone know if the honeycomb upturned insert on the RS could fit if it was turned upside down and placed into the lower grill of the ECO.. basically, are the two lower grills the same dimension in reverse.......


----------



## NyteSnyper (Jan 30, 2012)

Short Answer: I would say no

Long Answer: I believe the Eco bumper has the grille "molded" into the bumper, so to even do what you are thinking of you would have to cut that grille out and THEN attempt to fit the RS grille in there...

Im sure it would look better, but would it be worth the hassle? (That is totally your call, lol)


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

someone on here did this,me id just cut it off looks way better with nothing there


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Here you go:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/3293-rs-lower-grill-install.html


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

thanks!


----------

